# The Dank Show...!!!!!



## Kushluvr (Mar 12, 2012)

sup MP?

just thought Id share what i got going.......Im sure most of you know im growing in Nouvellechef's soil mix............

these are day 12.....blue dream and chem valley kush in a 10gal cloth pot with 50% of the bottom with his mix! 
thx:icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah i know the girl in the back of the first pic  looks sad........

i will admit there was a little issue do to my error, it has been corrected and the girl in the back will be ok in a few days, ill post it!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking good so far 

Heres some Green Mojo to help bring on the bud porn


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 13, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looks great



thx...........plz lmk if you notice anything wrong or whatever.....dont hold back!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 13, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Looking good so far
> 
> Heres some Green Mojo to help bring on the bud porn



thx OZZY...


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 13, 2012)

:aok: looking great.


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 13, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> :aok: looking great.




thx jack....


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 13, 2012)

pictured but not in any order.........

Chem valley Kush #2

Biker OG

SFV OG

OG 18

Ogre Kush


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 14, 2012)

heres some pics, im bored!

of them waking up last night!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 14, 2012)

oh and my 10yr old lazy pit! Bones!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 14, 2012)

damn those pics make things look yellow....but their not! hahaha!!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 16, 2012)

2 weeks down..8 togo..!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2012)

They are looking great!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks thg!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks great! Do you spray for mites each round before flower?


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 17, 2012)

Nc's triple threat gnatrol, e20, floramite!
Y?


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 17, 2012)

I had just sprayed e20 the night before


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha. Yep. Must be just the angle of lense. Looks like I saw mite bite marks.


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 17, 2012)

no bite marks here.....i do get some dust and foam once in awhile, left over from construction....house and room! all less than 6 months old!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 17, 2012)

oh yeah.........thats probably the dr doom i sprayed a while ago, it tends to make light burn marks sometimes if I spray a lot......

that was before i received the gnatrol in the mail....if i see like 1 or 2 gnats, i spray, never a whole can though! now i just use the gnatrol!! so far its awesome!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2012)

Gotcha


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 20, 2012)

looking good...... very nice work getting the plants to bush like that.

:48:


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 20, 2012)

thx grower13!!! lovin me some ganja bushes!!!!




			
				Grower13 said:
			
		

> looking good...... very nice work getting the plants to bush like that.
> 
> :48:


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 20, 2012)

some Biker OG, CVK, Blue Dream, White S1, OG Kush.....and the veg room doing great!!!

my favorite time.....when the trichs begin to pack on!!!

enjoy!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 20, 2012)

lookin' real proper there Kushluvr, very nice and in focus, waay better (pics) then I can manage. Keep up the good work, they'll pay you back for the attention a hundred fold. 

eace: n' budskies,

7ge


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 20, 2012)

thnx brothaman, im gettin used to the mix finally! it really needs lime...i forgot to amend this flowering run with lime before i planted them a couple months ago....i just added a ton to the top and they are starting to really love it now!! i had to drench them last night to get some lime down to the bottom of the roots....they loved it, i was shocked!




			
				7greeneyes said:
			
		

> lookin' real proper there Kushluvr, very nice and in focus, waay better then I can manage. Keep up the good work, they'll pay you back for the attention a hundred fold.
> 
> eace: n' budskies,
> 
> 7ge


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 21, 2012)

daytime shots, hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 21, 2012)

:aok: Kushluvr  the girls are lookin great


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 21, 2012)

thx brosky!


----------



## mountain man (Mar 22, 2012)

They seem very "leggy" to me. They stretched on you pretty fierce ! Should get some tasty nugs from them Kushluvr !


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 23, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> They seem very "leggy" to me. They stretched on you pretty fierce ! Should get some tasty nugs from them Kushluvr !



thx MM..i hope so!! yeah thats pure OG Kush for ya....the plants are 2 ft from the light...i flipped em short too! ive ran OG a lot..i knew it was gonna stretch.... 

hows your mix doing? hope you are doing better dude!!!


----------



## mountain man (Mar 23, 2012)

Happy are they, in their new milder organic soil !!  
The last three are cycling through flowering of NV's soil, cut at %25 (1 part NV mix,3 parts used soil). They were stunted badly at that cut rate, but are finishing respectfully, just small & dense. I will post a few pics at the mid-way point soon.


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 23, 2012)

those are looking healthy......nice one!!

if u dont mind me asking......what dolomite lime are you using? 

im starting to think maybe the lime u have might be throwing it off big time too! i switched to what NC has, oh man, way better results....the lime i had prior was crap.....as soon as i switched, no more crazy burning at all...just a little then BAM... there off!!





			
				mountain man said:
			
		

> Happy are they, in their new milder organic soil !!
> The last three are cycling through flowering of NV's soil, cut at %25 (1 part NV mix,3 parts used soil). They were stunted badly at that cut rate, but are finishing respectfully, just small & dense. I will post a few pics at the mid-way point soon.


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 23, 2012)

alright...a boring veg shot....been in the pot 1 week tomorrow! just about to hit the hot mix and run!!

deadhead OG
AFPAK Kush
Caveman OG
Grapestomper

......all in 1...NC style, hahahaha!!!!:48: :48: :48: :48: :48: :48: :48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking goof kush. Glad they made some kind of recovery for you MM. I wish I could tell you what went wrong. But just no way to tell. All I can do is show what my results are doing the same thing I post. I try and take good pics so we can see the health throughout the cycles. Out of maybe 25 strains, only a couple got fried, but they still recovered in veg as i let them get older and be able to suck down more nutrients. Trial and error.


----------



## mountain man (Mar 24, 2012)

It is all trial and error. These Gals still have the curled edges and tacoing from the shock of too strong of soil during veg before i re-re-re-transplanted them into a more stable soil. Those that i didnt get into new soil fried completely or turned into mutant SilverTips from outerspace! But, those ****** nugs were some stoney stuff that was nothing but trichrome.
 I am using Spartan brand agriculture lime. Most of my products are epsoma or other name brand. The rice hulls i love. Just bought ANOTHER huge bag for $18 at the beer brewers store.
 Here the last three are at 3 weeks in. The rest are just stretching their legs from the next door veg room for the day.
  SilverTip, Querkle, Jack the Ripper & Pandora's Box waiting in the wings......


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 25, 2012)

right on MM....looking nice n healthy!!! glad its working for you!!!


----------



## mountain man (Mar 25, 2012)

Those are the last of the sick........   !!!!!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 25, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looking goof kush. Glad they made some kind of recovery for you MM. I wish I could tell you what went wrong. But just no way to tell. All I can do is show what my results are doing the same thing I post. I try and take good pics so we can see the health throughout the cycles. Out of maybe 25 strains, only a couple got fried, but they still recovered in veg as i let them get older and be able to suck down more nutrients. Trial and error.



thx

same here, 3 out of 30 took a while to adjust, but are gonna be fine


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 26, 2012)

day 26 

biker OG
ogre kush
WIFI OG  started 1.5 week after the others


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 26, 2012)

i been test'n out the earth juice hibrix molasses....i gave them all a good feeding last night with it at 1T/gal.....they seem to be enjoying it....we shall see!!!

and these were taken this afternoon!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 26, 2012)

some vegging too


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 27, 2012)

i dont think its gonna work at 1T per gallon....to strong....drops PH to low...and it taste really acidic....anyone else notice this compared to real molasses?


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 27, 2012)

Your rooms rockin buddy :aok:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 27, 2012)

Good to see more than one healthy girl per pot at finish! I want to run 3 per 30 gallon pot outdoors this season. Possibly prune pots, I like the idea of handles on such a large container.


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 27, 2012)

thx guys!


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 27, 2012)

how many do you run per pot kush


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 27, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Good to see more than one healthy girl per pot at finish! I want to run 3 per 30 gallon pot outdoors this season. Possibly prune pots, I like the idea of handles on such a large container.



yeah NC says he ran 32gal of hot..in a 5'x5' hole...started with it inside and when it was 3x3, he planted it outside....crazy yield #, he can share if he likes!!

youd do good with 3 in there, but id add some more hot, like 40-45 gal for 3, just my opinion!!

sounds fun though, i wanna do outdoor, but, neighbors can see!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 27, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> how many do you run per pot kush



in flower now every pot has 2 plants....

in veg, 4 per pot!! going big, hahaha!!:icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile::holysheep:


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 29, 2012)

a few shots....love watchin them grow!!! could do it all day!!!

wifi almost done with week 3......biker starts week 5 tomorrow


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lovely room Kush! "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kushluvr again."


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 29, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Lovely room Kush! "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kushluvr again."



thx drift!!


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sure thing buddy! Do you fallow Nouvelle's recipe exactly? or more/less hot?


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 29, 2012)

in the pot? ..........50/50


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

When you mix the super soil.


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 29, 2012)

basically exactly how he has it....he has tweaked it a little though


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 3, 2012)

i didnt think i had enough flavors already, so i popped 4 more flavors.......

OGRaskal....Fire Alien Urkle, Fire Alien Strawberry

Connoisseur Genetics....Grand Doggy Purps

G.O.D.....Sour Diesel ibl X SFV OG Bx2

hopefully good things to come....!

thx for looking!


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 3, 2012)

heres some shots of my veg room 3 weeks total in the pots!

thx for looking!


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 3, 2012)

Flip the darn pics, hurts my neck!  Things look good.


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 3, 2012)

there ya go!


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 7, 2012)

All at week 6...........

WIFI OG at week 5............

ive been experimenting with blackstrap and earth juice hibrix molasses...........thus the yellowing.......they are actually retuning to there regular beautiful green color...

.....basically, if you use this mix, dont use anything but regular molasses ie..grandmas or brier rabbit!!

thx


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 7, 2012)

...more


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yum!!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 7, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Yum!!!



thx bro!!! im am just in love with this mix............life is too ez!!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 7, 2012)

BPOM, here i come.........i might have an entry soon.....fingers crossed!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome :aok: ... It looks some dank your way ... Very nice.


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 7, 2012)

Thx BHO keep ur fingers crossed!! I hope so!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 14, 2012)

biker.....ogre......whiteS1....and others...day 42


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 14, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks healthy to me w/ only a bit of time left till harvest.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 14, 2012)

:hubba: :icon_smile: :headbang: :aok: :woohoo: ---certainly lives up to the title of the thread---nicely done


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2012)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: Beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 15, 2012)

thank you everyone..........i appreciate it!

I owe everything you all see to a master grower..........

NOUVELLECHEF..........thank you !

this mix has changed my life....serious! it rocks....!


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 15, 2012)

flipped the veg room tonight too.........

popped some new beans too

white fire alien
fire alien strawberry
fire alien urkle
alien kush X chemd d= aliendawg bx 

gonna do a pheno hunt on these and have a solid stock of genetics to pull from!!!

thx


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats :aok:


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 15, 2012)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Congrats :aok:



thx bro!


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 17, 2012)

11 day from planting in cups.......end of week 7 tomorrow execpt the WIFI OG

thx for lookin!:48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks good. Are the seedlings in some of the recycled mix?


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 17, 2012)

thx 

no....a 50/50-40/60 hot/promix blend i been playin with....maybe even less hot...like 1 to 3....been tinkering with it with cuttings and seedlings tryn to find the perfect blend for younsters!


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 17, 2012)

Mixing in some hot soil too huh. Kool. Experimenting is fun  they look like they luv it.


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah......thx, they do....

i used the promix hp.....it really spreads out the mix kinda diluting it.....i need to run about 6gal minimum for a full cycle....just to aerated!!!

gonna use the bx next time....which is this week!


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 17, 2012)

I just checked the other day and Ace hardware outlet  is carrying it again after being out for awhile. Price jump though. Used to be $28 for a bale. Now $40.


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 17, 2012)

i really love this mix.....i cant say that enough...........im bummed i didnt try it sooner........im so ignorant sometimes.....just glad i finally mixed it up!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 17, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I just checked the other day and Ace hardware outlet  is carrying it again after being out for awhile. Price jump though. Used to be $28 for a bale. Now $40.



online or in carnation? is it the bx or something different? guide me sir!!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 17, 2012)

ok just looked............stueber dist here by my house has it too for $38, i was there today!!

cool thx NC.....i knew i messed up with the HP....dang!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 17, 2012)

The guy in carnation can order it in for you. More discreet than a pallet at a hydro store, lol. Just give him the ace# and you pre pay for it. Forgot his shipment days and the order cut off. Have to ask him. 

hxxp://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?sku=7136385


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 18, 2012)

thx yup the BX....

stuebers has it for 38, i have a resale! load'er up(usually at least 12 bales) in the f250 and off i go...10 for the mix and 2 for me!!! LOL!!

gunna need a cement truck soon!! LOL!

20 bales??? id be dead!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 25, 2012)

wifi almost done! super lemon diesel stanky stank in my room.......so much OG...its krazy.........not really, IMO it the best smoke on earth...striaght kickin yo butty smoke!!


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 25, 2012)

I got the BX for 30 bucks...........150 for 5.....sick deal!!!

sparetime supplies..........$11 for 50lbs rice hulls too btw!!! on sale wholesale for 9.95...OMG....dont know about shipping though!


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking healthy for the end of their life


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 26, 2012)

Thx....nc


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 29, 2012)

round 3.........2 weeks in! and some babies! enjoy

ps..they get moved into the big room next weekend, the big room is drying now!


----------



## Kushluvr (May 31, 2012)

here we go again................

all in NC's uber soil......4 per pot, 5 gals hot in the bottom......

wifi OG
white s1
loompas og squared
biker kush
lemon skunk
fire alien urkle
fire alien strawberry
san fernendo diesel
pre 98 bubba
afpak
ogre
kosher kush
chem valley kush
chem4
grand doggy purps

all been in the pots for 3 weeks now vegging...gonna let them go another 7-14 days then flip...

the nug shots are of blu cheez and wifi og........the more ripened nug is the wifi!


----------



## Kushluvr (May 31, 2012)

wifi og.............almost done with week 7 for both of them!


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 31, 2012)

:aok: Great Job Download me a Joint


----------



## Kushluvr (May 31, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :aok: Great Job Download me a Joint



thx OZZY......wouldnt that be cool! haha!


----------



## nouvellechef (May 31, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Kushluvr (May 31, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looking good!



thx dude! been meaning to pm you...more good news!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 1, 2012)

very nice ...


----------



## Kushluvr (Jun 1, 2012)

thx BHO......


----------



## Kushluvr (Jun 19, 2012)

okay.......day 15............1gal of water n molasses every 3-4 days till i chop them down!!!

all in NC's mix.....the way he wrote it up!



















enjoy.......


----------



## Kushluvr (Jun 19, 2012)

they needed water in the pic, i was gone 4 days, and they were thirsty!!! i shot it before watering!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

those are the best pics I've seen in awhile of canna fems at that bloom stage. What a great set of photo's: :cool2:

yo ladies be sexay!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jun 19, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> those are the best pics I've seen in awhile of canna fems at that bloom stage. What a great set of photo's: :cool2:
> 
> yo ladies be sexay!



thx a lot 7.........more to come as they develop!


----------

